# need advice about rims and tires for 68 gto



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

i just bought a 68 gto. i need to replace the rims and tires. Does anybody know how wide of a 15 inch rim and tire i can go and with out any rubbing on a launch. also what backspacing. thank you i am a first time gto owner


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum;

15 x 7 with 4-1/2” backspacing.

Polyglas tire, F60 x 15 

radial tire P205/75R15


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm running 245's on my '70 with plenty of clearance. The 15" wheels are so old I don't know what the backspacing is.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a 68 and am about to put on a set of 17x9" rims with 275s in the rear. They do not appear to rub, but you will also have to take into account the exhaust pipes the come down just under the rear inner fender well. Too big of pipe or bend will limit your size of the rear tire.


----------



## PaulPaladin (Mar 15, 2006)

My '66 has 245's on the back, on 14x7 or 8's....not exactly sure. Plenty of room


----------



## Rock (Jun 17, 2006)

On the back of my 68 I am running 295 R50 x 15s and 235 R 60 X15s on the front. I have a 474 CI and 200 HP of juice and even with two people in the back seat these do not rub or hit. The wheels are Rally IIs 8 1/2 in the rear and 7s in the front..

Rock


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

Rock,
thanks for the replay. I put 255/60/15 on rear 8" and 215/65/15 on front 7".
I bought rally II's from wheel vintiques.
matt


----------

